# icloud/me/mail app ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have noticed the last few days I am unable to send mail from my me account from my mail app. the mail appears to go but the recipient never receives it. However, If I log in to the web based interface it seems to go thru.  I am receiving mail with no issue it seems. I incur the problem on both phone and mac. Is anyone else having a problem? any idea how to fix it its getting a bit frustrating to be honest


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Try resetting up the account on your phone, it may have gotten bungled who knows how. But reentering the password may help. If not, I'd give apple a call.


----------

